
Scalable Blockchain Fabric: Proof-Of-Work vs. BFT Replication [pdf] - phantom_oracle
http://vukolic.com/iNetSec_2015.pdf
======
phantom_oracle
I was worried the link might break (because it is a PDF). So here is an
archive.org link:

[https://archive.org/details/iNetSec_2015](https://archive.org/details/iNetSec_2015)

Here is the checksum:

8bd0880951e7aab86bd9eeb54fe93f9e

#### Concerning checksum: You can only trust it as much as you trust the fact
that I downloaded the PDF (for offline reading) from the website. The checksum
can only validate that you are receiving the same PDF I downloaded. If the PDF
was MiTM to my machine, we're all fucked.

How to validate checksum (in Linux or Unix variants):

Open command-line (where PDF is located) > md5 iNetSec_2015.pdf

This should reflect the same checksum provided above.

Edit:

You can actually view it without downloading:

[https://archive.org/download/iNetSec_2015/iNetSec_2015.pdf](https://archive.org/download/iNetSec_2015/iNetSec_2015.pdf)

Mods please feel free to change the URL

------
bradycoye
[http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007%2F978-3-319-39028-4...](http://link.springer.com/chapter/10.1007%2F978-3-319-39028-4_9)

------
kevinSuttle
@phantom_oracle You should try KBFS.
[https://keybase.pub](https://keybase.pub)

------
api
Looks like they exceeded some kind of stupid limit on a cheap hosting
provider... anyone got a mirror?

